# routenplaner & afendis



## sth3bh (7 Mai 2007)

hallo leute,

wer kennt denn die fa. afendis ag aus münchen?

folgendes ist passiert:
ich habe im juni letzten jahres über die ein 3 tages -abo für eine routenplaner geordert (kosten 49 cent). das ding entsprach aber nicht meinen erwartungen und somit habe ich den dienst nicht weiter genutzt.

bei durchsicht meiner kontoauszüge stellte ich aber fest, dass die fa. afendis mir fleißig jeden monat 29.-€ berechnete (abbuchte). ich versuchte über den angegebenen link kontakt zu dieser firma herzustellen. dieser versuch ging jedoch mehrfach ins leere. im januar diesen jahres habe ich meine hausbank ermöächtigt, die zahlungen an fa. afendis einzustellen. jetzt bekomme ich post von einer münchneranwaltskanzlei. ich soll unverzüglich 73,52.- € bezahlen. das habe ich abgelehnt, weil ich wie gesagt, den dienst nicht weiter genutzt habe und das abo bei afendis nicht kündigen konnte. ich habe diese ablehnung an die anwälte gesandt (via e-mail) und einen ausdruck des e-mails direkt (einschl. kündigung/sicherheitshalber) an die im anwaltsbrief angegeben adresse der fa. afendis. 

ich habe angekündigt in dieser sache rat bei einer verbraucherzentrale bzw., so nötig. auch bei einem entsprechenden rechtsanwalt einzuholen.

wie gesagt, ein bezahlen kommt für mich nicht in frage!

wie ist da der stand? kann ich den abgebuchten betrag wieder einfordern?

sth3bh


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



sth3bh schrieb:


> ...kann ich den abgebuchten betrag wieder einfordern?


Ja, gehe mit den Kontoauszügen zur Bank und lasse die Lastschrift zurückgehen. Und fackle nicht lang.

Wuschel


----------



## peanuts (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

Über diesen Link kommt man auf eine Seite, mit der man angeblich kündigen kann. Hast du das ausprobiert?


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



sth3bh schrieb:


> wer kennt denn die fa. afendis ag aus münchen?


Afendis macht das Abrechnungsmodul für Internetagentur Webtriebe aus Göppingen, dem Anbieter von routenplaner-online.com und das vollständige Forderungsmanagement, einschließlich der Übergabe an A_W_T, dem Inkassobüro.



sth3bh schrieb:


> ich habe im juni letzten jahres über die ein 3 tages -abo für eine routenplaner geordert (kosten 49 cent). das ding entsprach aber nicht meinen erwartungen und somit habe ich den dienst nicht weiter genutzt.


Du hättest in den drei Tagen kündigen müssen, deshalb hast du nun das längerfristige Abo an der Backe.



peanuts schrieb:


> Über diesen Link kommt man auf eine Seite, mit der man angeblich kündigen kann.


Der Kündigungslink ist auch auf der Website selbst (siehe Impressum/AGB).


----------



## peanuts (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



Reducal schrieb:


> Du hättest in den drei Tagen kündigen müssen, deshalb hast du nun das längerfristige Abo an der Backe.


Das ist zwar richtig aber die Preisangabe ist alles andere als auffällig. Da könnte man mit dem Urteil des AG München wedeln.

Ich persönlich würde in diesem Fall alle Abbuchungen rückbuchen lassen (das geht auch noch nach der 6-Wochen-Frist) und es auf eine Klage von afendis ankommen lassen. Zumal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch nicht unproblematisch ist. Ähnliche Dienste gibt's für lau im Internet.


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



peanuts schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig aber die Preisangabe ist alles andere als auffällig.


Ach ja? Wird Zeit dass das mal jmd. abschließend entscheidet, wo doch der Gesetzgeber sich dazu nicht erschöpfend eingelassen hat.



peanuts schrieb:


> Da könnte man mit dem Urteil des AG München wedeln.


Das war lediglich ein AG - das nähste wird womöglich in soner Sache anders entscheiden also sollte man die VitaActive-Sache nicht überbewerten. Der Frankfurter hatte einfach nur einen schlechten Tag in München und alle suhlen sich in dem Schlamm.



peanuts schrieb:


> Ähnliche Dienste gibt's für lau im Internet.


Stimmt!


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

Zum Thema Preis hier noch mal das Fenster, dass sth3bh erlebt haben dürfte.


----------



## peanuts (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

Ebent. Da steht oben drüber dick und breit "3 Tage für 0,49 Euro" und rechts unten dann ziemlich unauffällig, dass man alle 30 Tage 29 Euro abdrücken darf. Dass da ein Dauer-Abo angeboten wird, ist für den Durchschnittsverbraucher überraschend. 

Zudem ist fraglich ob die ABG wirksam einbezogen werden. Einen Haken wie auf anderen Webseiten muss man nämlich nicht setzen.


----------



## sth3bh (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

o.k. leute,

ich lass es mal darauf ankommen, werde mich aber noch an eine verbraucherzentrale wenden. schau mer mal, was die jungs und mädels so wissen

sth3bh


----------



## Fraudanalyst (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



sth3bh schrieb:


> ...werde mich aber noch an eine verbraucherzentrale wenden.


Drucke dir mal den Screenshot mit der Preisangabe aus und frage die Juristen dort, was sie davon halten.

_[Spekulation und Beratung im Einzelfall entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## hinteraner (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

Habe zufällig meine Unterlagen dazu eben in der Hand gehabt.

Wenn Du das Abgebot im InternetExplorer gebucht und genutzt hast, hast Du -leider - einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen, da die Nutzungsbedingungen (wenn auch schlecht zu finden und leicht zu übersehen) und die AGB eindeutig sind. 
Ich war auf dieses Abzockerprogramm vor genau einem Jahr auch reingefallen, hatte die Abbuchung storniert - und bekam dann das Anwaltsschreiben mit den zusätzlichen Kosten. 
Beide Firmen leben offensichtlich gut von und mit dieser Masche. Nur kommt man um das Zahlen letztendlich nicht herum.

Ärgerlich und teuer, aber es ist so.

hinteraner


----------



## peanuts (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*

Es bleiben denoch einige offene Fragen:

Wurden die AGB wirksam einbezogen?
War die Preisangabe deutlich erkennbar?
War deutlich erkennbar, dass da ein Abo abgeschlossen wurde?
Ist der Preis überhaupt angemessen für die gebotene Leistung (Routenplaner gibt es auch für lau)?
Lagen überhaupt übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen vor?


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: routenplaner & afendis*



hinteraner schrieb:


> Habe zufällig meine Unterlagen dazu eben in der Hand gehabt.
> 
> Wenn Du das Abgebot im InternetExplorer gebucht und genutzt hast, hast Du -leider - einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen, da die Nutzungsbedingungen (wenn auch schlecht zu finden und leicht zu übersehen) und die AGB eindeutig sind.
> Ich war auf dieses Abzockerprogramm vor genau einem Jahr auch reingefallen, hatte die Abbuchung storniert - und bekam dann das Anwaltsschreiben mit den zusätzlichen Kosten.
> ...



So sieht die Rechtsposition des Anbieters aus. Doch dann sind in der Tat die folgenden Frage zu prüfen.



peanuts schrieb:


> Es bleiben denoch einige offene Fragen:
> 
> Wurden die AGB wirksam einbezogen?
> War die Preisangabe deutlich erkennbar?
> ...



Ergänzend ist noch zu fragen, ob nicht der Werbetext mit "kostenlos", Superpreis für drei Tage oder ähnlichen Ausdrücken nur so um sich warf.

Wenn alle diese Fragen beantwortet sind, dann erst kann es sein, dass man zahlen muss.

Der Willen zum Vertragsabschluss muss alle relevanten Umstände umfassen.
Ein klein wenig tricksen kann da schon den Abschluss verhindern.


----------

